# Letting my Sammicat go...



## sammisue (Aug 27, 2008)

...has got to be one of the hardest things I've ever done. 

First timer here. Cat euthanasia. In about 8 hours I will be taking this cat to end his life. Oh let me be strong. 

His name is Sammi. But my wife and I call him Sammisue due to his high pitched meow. I've watched this graceful strong Ragamuffin cat fall to 6 lbs of skin and bones. 

He used to be able to launch himself from a 6 ft tall cat house down the hall leaping some 6 feet or so away. Very impressive to watch. My wife and I would laugh in amazement every time. 

We are his 3rd home and have had him for about 5 years now. When we got him, he was obviously abused. Afraid of a broom, biting when picked up, and swatting when reached for. With a lot of love all of these behaviors disappeared. I'd like to think we gave him a good last home and some happy memories. I had such plans to do so much more with him. Time has been cut short unfortunately. 

However, now we must say goodbye to him. So hard to let go of such a great animal and friend. We have one other cat who Sammi used to fight with. I've watched their relationship develop over the years to where Sammi would let the other cat groom him. Now, my other cat will have no friend to show affection to after working so hard to show Sammi his true intentions. So sad after such a long development process. 

Never expected this would happen so soon. Although I know this is the right thing to do, I cannot help but feel really bad about the whole situation. Just wanted the world to know we will miss you Sammisue. Thank you for allowing me to say so.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sammi sounds like such a special cat. He had some very happy years with you.

seashell


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you for sharing his story with us. He's known such love for the past five years.


----------



## sammisue (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for your kind words. Just got back from his passing. It was very peaceful. The vet lives in the country and runs a one room cat clinic. It couldn't have been a better scenic atmosphere for Sammi's call to higher duties. I could almost imagine his spirit running off into the fields. 

He had a nice night full of whatever he wanted. I fried him some chicken peices, gave him plenty of milk, and spent most of the night together letting him know how much we loved him. I think his favorite moment, definitely the one I will remember, is him sitting outside on the patio as the sun was coming up, smelling the fresh morning air, tasting a few dew soaked grass blades, and listening to the world coming alive. He looked very much at peace. 

I took his body home. I showed my other cat his body so he would know that Sammi had passeed. He sniffed him, growled, and hissed a few times. After burying Sammi in our backyard, my other cat and I sat and talked about all the good times we had with Sammi. 

He is missed so much.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

What you have written is a lovely tribute to Sammi.
I do hope that when you feel a bit better you will continue to visit Catforum and tell us more about your other cat.

best wishes
seashell


----------



## momto4 (Jan 24, 2005)

My deepest sympathies to you. We also had to put our first one down last month and we called him Sammicat or Sammisousa. We loved him dearly also and his was a sudden and tragic loss. My son just cried again yesterday for his Sammi. Amazing how these little balls of fur wrap their paws around you heart, isn't it? You gave him the best he ever had.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

I am very sorry about your loss. From what you wrote it is obvious he was loved and had a good home.


----------

